# Widow lover's Latrodectus pics



## Widow lover (Dec 24, 2015)

Hey everyone, I'm going to start a thread of my widows
Hope you enjoy



Latrodectus hasselti MM



	

		
			
		

		
	
 L bishopi female
	

		
			
		

		
	



Latrodectus mactans

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Widow lover (Dec 24, 2015)

Latrodectus tredicimguttatus juvie

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## The Snark (Dec 25, 2015)

If your Hasselti doesn't find a GF soon he's going to explode.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Widow lover (Dec 25, 2015)

The Snark said:


> If your Hasselti doesn't find a GF soon he's going to explode.



Oh don't worry he is with his lady friend now.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Widow lover (Dec 25, 2015)

Widow lover said:


> Latrodectus tredicimguttatus juvie
> 
> 
> L. pallidus
> View attachment 203725

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Widow lover (Dec 26, 2015)

Latrodectus hasselti adult female

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Widow lover (Dec 26, 2015)

Latrodectus mactans- mexicanus

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SC Tarantulas (Dec 26, 2015)

Beautiful collection!


----------



## Psychocircus91 (Dec 27, 2015)

beautiful.  Do you gather your own collection or do you purchase?


----------



## Widow lover (Dec 27, 2015)

The only local species I can collect in my area is mactans. I purchase and trade. Most of the exotics are very hard aquire.





Psychocircus91 said:


> beautiful.  Do you gather your own collection or do you purchase?


----------



## Widow lover (Dec 27, 2015)

Latrodectus geometricus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Widow lover (Dec 27, 2015)

Latrodectus mactans MM

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Widow lover (Dec 27, 2015)

Latrodectus curacaviensis juvie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Dec 27, 2015)

Beautiful pictures. Almost bought a widow once but don't think I'm up for the challenge yet. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Widow lover (Dec 28, 2015)

Not much of a challenge to keep




leaveittoweaver said:


> Beautiful pictures. Almost bought a widow once but don't think I'm up for the challenge yet. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Psychocircus91 (Jan 1, 2016)

Do you breed as well?


----------



## Chris11 (Jan 1, 2016)

Radical collection!!!


----------



## widowLA (Jan 2, 2016)

Amazing! I am glad you started this thread.


----------



## Widow lover (Jan 3, 2016)

Psychocircus91 said:


> Do you breed as well?



Yes I do


----------



## Widow lover (Jan 3, 2016)

Mactans juv female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pannaking22 (Jan 4, 2016)

Oh man, I forgot you had this thread! Great pics and great spiders! Can't wait for mine to get larger so I can start snapping pics too (in part so I can ID a couple species since my labels got mixed up lol).


----------



## Psychocircus91 (Jan 4, 2016)

beautiful.  would love to purchase some when the weather warms up.


----------



## Widow lover (Jan 29, 2016)

Latrodectus dahli juvenile
	

		
			
		

		
	



Latrodectus obscurior

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Widow lover (Jan 29, 2016)

Latrodectus dahli adult ventral shot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Widow lover (Jan 29, 2016)

Latrodectus variolus juvie


----------



## RebelWolf (Jan 29, 2016)

Those sure are some beautiful lookin' black widow spiders right there. Like the pics


----------



## Jerry (Feb 1, 2016)

Awesome pic now I won't one or two or twelve


----------



## Widow lover (Feb 1, 2016)

Jerry said:


> Awesome pic now I won't one or two or twelve



I vote 12


----------



## Widow lover (Feb 1, 2016)

Latrodectus mexicanus


----------



## Widow lover (Feb 1, 2016)

Latrodectus bishopi AD Female with egg sacs


----------



## Jerry (Feb 1, 2016)

Haha yea the hard part with be convincing my wife they won't escape in the night and kill us all LOL


----------



## RebelWolf (Feb 2, 2016)

You have L. Hesperus (western black widows) right? Both the L. Mactans and L. Hesperus are my favorite. I would so have a L. Hesperus and L. Mactans as pets


----------



## Psychocircus91 (Feb 4, 2016)

That bishopi is beautiful.  Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Widow lover (Feb 14, 2016)

RebelWolf said:


> You have L. Hesperus (western black widows) right? Both the L. Mactans and L. Hesperus are my favorite. I would so have a L. Hesperus and L. Mactans as pets


Yes I do  those are your favorite widow ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Widow lover (Feb 14, 2016)

Psychocircus91 said:


> beautiful.  would love to purchase some when the weather warms up.


Message me if you decide you do


----------



## Widow lover (Feb 14, 2016)

L. hesperus adult female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Widow lover (Feb 14, 2016)

L. hesperus juvenile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Widow lover (Feb 14, 2016)

L. hasselti adult female


----------



## Widow lover (Feb 14, 2016)

L. hasselti babies taking first steps out into the world


----------



## Widow lover (Feb 14, 2016)

L. geometricus adult female


----------



## RebelWolf (Feb 16, 2016)

Widow lover said:


> Yes I do  those are your favorite widow ?


Why yes. Both the Latrodectus Hesperus and Latrodectus Mactans are my two favorite widows. Someday when the time's right and when my life's not too busy, I'll be sure to buy some. They seem like great pets


----------



## Fishcrunch (Feb 16, 2016)

RebelWolf said:


> Why yes. Both the Latrodectus Hesperus and Latrodectus Mactans are my two favorite widows. Someday when the time's right and when my life's not too busy, I'll be sure to buy some. They seem like great pets


Why not try to collect your own? Both species are practically as common as dirt in most southern states. I can go to nearly any camping ground and find them in the restrooms or the electrical boxes.


----------



## RebelWolf (Feb 16, 2016)

Fishcrunch said:


> Why not try to collect your own? Both species are practically as common as dirt in most southern states. I can go to nearly any camping ground and find them in the restrooms or the electrical boxes.


I would but I live in the northeast, there are no black widows here. The northern widow ( Latrodectus Variolus) is found but I've had no luck. That's why I will buy some. It's a better option


----------



## Fishcrunch (Feb 16, 2016)

RebelWolf said:


> I would but I live in the northeast, there are no black widows here. The northern widow ( Latrodectus Variolus) is found but I've had no luck. That's why I will buy some. It's a better option


Just saying if you're ever in the mood to camp/travel, close to a third of the country is overflowing with widows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RebelWolf (Feb 16, 2016)

Fishcrunch said:


> Just saying if you're ever in the mood to camp/travel, close to a third of the country is overflowing with widows.


Yeah, if I do travel by car again to a state with widows, I'll be sure to do that. A road trip sounds nice


----------



## awiec (Feb 16, 2016)

RebelWolf said:


> Why yes. Both the Latrodectus Hesperus and Latrodectus Mactans are my two favorite widows. Someday when the time's right and when my life's not too busy, I'll be sure to buy some. They seem like great pets


I had L.mactans as a child, very simple to care for and very relaxed animals. Was it smart for 10 year old me to have one? No probably not, but I kept her because I figured that pretty much anyone else who would find her would kill her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RebelWolf (Feb 16, 2016)

awiec said:


> I had L.mactans as a child, very simple to care for and very relaxed animals. Was it smart for 10 year old me to have one? No probably not, but I kept her because I figured that pretty much anyone else who would find her would kill her.


Cool! They are very calm and nonaggressive spiders. That's another reason why they make great pets. You can handle em without gettin' bit. Very low maintenance. I used to live in Indiana and all we had were brown recluse spiders but black widows are better than recluses


----------



## RebelWolf (Feb 16, 2016)

Widow lover said:


> L. hesperus adult female
> View attachment 205658


Ah, now that's the spider I wanted to see


----------



## Ratmosphere (Feb 18, 2016)

Awesome collection!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lawkmlaw (Feb 19, 2016)

beautiful


----------



## kevinlowl (Feb 19, 2016)

Widow lover said:


> Latrodectus mactans- mexicanus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so beautiful. It reminds me of Bloodseeker's helmet.


----------



## Widow lover (Mar 6, 2016)

Latrodectus tredicimguttatus pairing 

Paired 3-5-16

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheInv4sion (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm curious where you got these. The only widows I've seen for sale are bishopis, mactans, and geometricus


----------



## dylanaxolotl (Mar 8, 2016)

One of my pallidus is a male and the other died in premolt.


----------



## dylanaxolotl (Mar 8, 2016)

Later in the year when I have more money, I'd love to buy some of the exotics.


----------



## Widow lover (Mar 9, 2016)

J


dylanaxolotl said:


> Later in the year when I have more money, I'd love to buy some of the exotics.



Just give me a ring whenever


----------



## Widow lover (Mar 9, 2016)

Latrodectus sp "Mexico" mating


----------



## pannaking22 (Mar 9, 2016)

Yay tred male getting the job done! Lol hopefully both males lived too to make another circuit with the females later on.


----------



## Widow lover (Mar 9, 2016)

I have another female I'm planning on mating with the other male, she is being kinda weird and not eating though. Hopefully she pulls through.
   Two gravid females would be nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Widow lover (Apr 4, 2016)

Latrodectus bishopi starting her egg sac


----------



## Widow lover (Apr 4, 2016)

L. bishopi starting sac


----------



## Widow lover (Apr 4, 2016)

You can see the eggs now


----------



## Widow lover (Apr 4, 2016)

Latrodectus mactans juvenile female


----------



## Widow lover (Apr 4, 2016)

Bishopi female


----------



## pannaking22 (Apr 6, 2016)

Widow lover said:


> I have another female I'm planning on mating with the other male, she is being kinda weird and not eating though. Hopefully she pulls through.
> Two gravid females would be nice


Huh, that is weird. Did she pull through for you?


----------



## Widow lover (Apr 6, 2016)

pannaking22 said:


> Huh, that is weird. Did she pull through for you?


The second female didn't make it, but I have more on the way

Hopefully the one I mated drops soon!!


----------



## pannaking22 (Apr 6, 2016)

Widow lover said:


> The second female didn't make it, but I have more on the way
> 
> Hopefully the one I mated drops soon!!


Ah that's a shame, but good to hear you'll have more soon!

And it would be awesome if the mated one dropped soon!


----------



## Widow lover (Apr 15, 2016)

L. elegans female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Widow lover (Apr 20, 2016)

Juvenile female L. mactans

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Widow lover (Apr 20, 2016)

3rd generation captive bred L. hasselti

Mating

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BaphometDL50 (Apr 21, 2016)

Great collection of Latrodectus.I am a true lover of this spider genus.Nice shots.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Apr 24, 2016)

Lol that hasselti male is such a dinky little thing.  Love the color of that last mactans.


----------



## Kumo Punch (Jun 26, 2016)

Could you possibly post pics of how you setup your widows and maybe a brief description?  Thanks


----------



## nageuse (Jan 11, 2018)

Widow lover said:


> Latrodectus tredicimguttatus juvie
> 
> View attachment 203725


so beautiful!


----------



## nageuse (Jan 11, 2018)

nageuse said:


> so beautiful!


you can see the dimples in the abdomen <3


----------



## Arthropapa (Jan 14, 2018)

Wow! Nice exotics! I’ve been really trying to get into all the other species of latrodectus. Just need to find them first. Don’t really feel like buying them on the net. Very common spiders, but very stunning as well. Great thread!


----------

